#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  How can i make eclipse and petrel work in a same computer???

## ItachiUchiha

friends i have a problem i am trying to install petrel in order to learn this program but i cant, when i install petrel my eclipse doesnt work and the other way around.


someone can helpme???See More: How can i make eclipse and petrel work in a same computer???

----------


## yabh20

ES  CON LICENCIA O -----...Petrel 2008 
Necesitas bajar solo estos dos archivos,,
         Petrel 2008.1.1 Installer (325 MB)
         Demo dataset for Petrel 2008 (143 MB)
  LOS DESCARGAS DESDE EL SIGUIENTE LINK.... 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
demo data 2007
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
demo data 2005
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



YO QUIERO EN SOFTWARE DISCOVERY GEOGRAFIC DE HALLIBURTON

----------

